# Passenger False Accusation



## Dave Styles (Apr 6, 2016)

I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything. 

I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dave Styles said:


> I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything.
> 
> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


Kindly and figuratively, you basically placed your neck in a *guillotine* picking everyone up. It's a matter of time before the *blade falls*.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Dave Styles said:


> I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything.
> 
> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


well, you can make the stop. you can deny them and risk a complaint. Or you can not do pool.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Dave Styles said:


> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


Then it looks like you're stuck: if you don't want to stop doing them, there's always the chance that some scumbag pool pax can make some completely unsubstantiated complaint against you.

However, if it makes you feel any better, even if you only take regular Uber X riders, some scumbag Uber X pax can also make some completely unsubstantiated complaint against you.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Dave Styles said:


> I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding.


How do you know it's the same guy, since Uber would never identify which trip or rider the report came from?

Also, I usually report a rider who wants to break the rules like that. Right after trip completion, whenever possible. This way, Uber hears from me first and hopefully that will preempt any complaint from the other side.


----------



## Dave Styles (Apr 6, 2016)

I assumed it was from him since I had no issues with any other riders and that night I only gave 1 ride and it was a pool ride.

I assums


SJCorolla said:


> How do you know it's the same guy, since Uber would never identify which trip or rider the report came from?
> 
> Also, I usually report a rider who wants to break the rules like that. Right after trip completion, whenever possible. This way, Uber hears from me first and hopefully that will preempt any complaint from the other side.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

Dave Styles said:


> I assumed it was from him since I had no issues with any other riders and that night I only gave 1 ride and it was a pool ride.


That certainly narrows down the list of suspects. Don't sweat it too much. I've had a few reports myself over the years.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

If Uber let me know which ride it was, I'd have dash cam footage showing my speed (GPS mount). I try to drive the speed limit to avoid such complaints. This is one of those cases though where Uber won't tell you which ride it was, and doesn't care if you have proof of your innocence. This isn't even "guilty until proven innocent". This is "the pax said you were guilty, so you're guilty".


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Dave Styles said:


> I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything.
> 
> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


Dave... why wouldn't you stop for the rider and take this whole scenario away? how long could they be in there... 5, 10, minutes tops... Just how much more money do you think you MIGHT have earned by your refusal? I know what you lost and by my estimation it wasn't worth your decision not to accommodate the riders request. Don't get me wrong I don't always fulfill every pax's wish but stopping at a 7-11, given your outcome, is a no brainer... just sayin'


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

I had a lady stop at dollar general for toilet paper, no issue of taking riders any where they like.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Then it looks like you're stuck: if you don't want to stop doing them, there's always the chance that some scumbag pool pax can make some completely unsubstantiated complaint against you.
> 
> However, if it makes you feel any better, even if you only take regular Uber X riders, some scumbag Uber X pax can also make some completely unsubstantiated complaint against you. :wink:


But higher percentage of uberholes do the express pool. They like want free favors.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Dave Styles said:


> I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything.
> 
> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


Time to get a dash cam.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Time to get a dash cam.


From the testimony of others, it seems Uber doesn't care if you have a dash cam.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

PlayLoud said:


> From the testimony of others, it seems Uber doesn't care if you have a dash cam.


true, but atleast if you get deactivated you can take your dash cam down to the hub and tell them to look at it for themselves


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> true, but atleast if you get deactivated you can take your dash cam down to the hub and tell them to look at it for themselves


And if they care, that would be good. My dash cam is mostly for "legal" protections. I don't expect it to protect me from getting deactivated.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Stop picking up Poop or stop complaining about the outcome.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Dave Styles said:


> I had a passenger in an express pool wanting to add a stop to 7 eleven on the way home. I explained to him you can only add stops on regular rides and not on pool rides. Later that night one of my riders said I was driving unsafe and speeding. I got a warning from Uber that if I get these kind of accusations in the future I could be permanently deactivated. So this market is permanently on my account and theirs no one I complain too or anything.
> 
> I would take some peoples advice and not do express pools but they are the most profitable I make around $30 to $40 on average with express pool.


I think pax wanted a free ride and was going to lie on you no matter if you took him to the gas station or not.


----------

